# LyPO Labs DNP



## Verger (May 3, 2014)

Has anybody back in the UK tried Lypo Labs DNP? I'm trying to do a bit of background info on this uk lab and nothing from this (one of biggest UK aas) forum comes up.

If you have used it, can you post a little something about your experiences or pm me? Thanks.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

You will soon know if it's decent DNP within 2-3 days.

As long as it's from a source you trust (obviously or you would never of bought it!) then treat it as you would with any other brand


----------



## Verger (May 3, 2014)

Lee Maggs said:


> U used dnp before?


A few times.


----------



## Verger (May 3, 2014)

Lee Maggs said:


> U tried these yet?


Been using for about 10 days now at 250mg. 7lbs down.


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

I'm a fan of the package, can easily convince someone that's protein/creatine(not that I need to)


----------



## JamieSL (Feb 6, 2014)

Verger said:


> Has anybody back in the UK tried Lypo Labs DNP? I'm trying to do a bit of background info on this uk lab and nothing from this (one of biggest UK aas) forum comes up.
> 
> If you have used it, can you post a little something about your experiences or pm me? Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 150352


Post before and after pics as i a bit skeptical of buying from this source


----------



## Verger (May 3, 2014)

JamieSL said:


> Post before and after pics as i a bit skeptical of buying from this source


I'm happy with that but would rather PM. I'm no bodybuilder, don't feel comfortable posting up pics. Give ne a pm if you want a before and after.


----------



## JamieSL (Feb 6, 2014)

Verger said:


> I'm happy with that but would rather PM. I'm no bodybuilder, don't feel comfortable posting up pics. Give ne a pm if you want a before and after.


Just blur your face out out mate everyone on here are not huge bodybuilders you know so don't feel ashamed


----------



## Verger (May 3, 2014)

JamieSL said:


> Just blur your face out out mate everyone on here are not huge bodybuilders you know so don't feel ashamed


Thanks for words of encouragement. Nice to know this is a community with good people.

Will post some pics later today. I've got some befores but I'll have to take some current progress pics tonight


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

This is so blatant it hurts. You're 7lbs down after 10 days at a moderate dose, what do you need as confirmation?


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

I've found 1 site selling these and I'd bet my bottom dollar it's rebranded Klona.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

MrLulz said:


> I've found 1 site selling these and I'd bet my bottom dollar it's rebranded Klona.


Did Klona go bad? I got a sample from them I never got to use, but I've been out of the game for a while.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

squatthis said:


> Did Klona go bad? I got a sample from them I never got to use, but I've been out of the game for a while.


I got on with their DNP and T3 just fine. However they started doing oils and I think a lot of them were either underdosed or give terrible PIP. From comments I've seen on steroid review websites they at the end did a runner without sending out orders too.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

MrLulz said:


> I got on with their DNP and T3 just fine. However they started doing oils and I think a lot of them were either underdosed or give terrible PIP. From comments I've seen on steroid review websites they at the end did a runner without sending out orders too.


----------



## Verger (May 3, 2014)

squatthis said:


> This is so blatant it hurts. You're 7lbs down after 10 days at a moderate dose, what do you need as confirmation?


Alrite I take my first comment back. What's your problem?

I'm asking if there are any Brits who've had exp with a specific brand. If you have something against asking about brands then maybe not the best place for you? if I've misunderstood you I apologise

Will post some pics when I've finished work.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Verger said:


> Alrite I take my first comment back. What's your problem?
> 
> I'm asking if there are any Brits who've had exp with a specific brand. If you have something against asking about brands then maybe not the best place for you? if I've misunderstood you I apologise
> 
> Will post some pics when I've finished work.


Ok ok, all I was wondering is why you need confirmation from others that it works, when you've used it before and are seeing weight loss. Just seemed strange. Ask about all the labs you want, doesn't bother me, but it looks strange if someone asks if something is good, then answers their own question.

Anyway, this is the internetz, don't take it so seriously.


----------



## Verger (May 3, 2014)

squatthis said:


> Ok ok, all I was wondering is why you need confirmation from others that it works, when you've used it before and are seeing weight loss. Just seemed strange. Ask about all the labs you want, doesn't bother me, but it looks strange if someone asks if something is good, then answers their own question.
> 
> Anyway, this is the internetz, don't take it so seriously.


It wasn't so much affirmation as it was curiosity. But I understand where you're coming from.

I'm a hot head at heart, unfortunately.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Verger said:


> It wasn't so much affirmation as it was curiosity. But I understand where you're coming from.
> 
> I'm a hot head at heart, unfortunately.


Hopefully hotter, if it's legit DNP


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

MrLulz said:


> I've found 1 site selling these and I'd bet my bottom dollar it's rebranded Klona.





squatthis said:


> Did Klona go bad? I got a sample from them I never got to use, but I've been out of the game for a while.





MrLulz said:


> I got on with their DNP and T3 just fine. However they started doing oils and I think a lot of them were either underdosed or give terrible PIP. From comments I've seen on steroid review websites they at the end did a runner without sending out orders too.


Just FYI

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/244873-klona-labs-now-banned.html


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> Just FYI
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/244873-klona-labs-now-banned.html


Sorry Diggy. I did know about that rule but thought as the lab had long since disappeared I was doing no harm.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

MrLulz said:


> Sorry Diggy. I did know about that rule but thought as the lab had long since disappeared I was doing no harm.


Its all good mate, no worries, hence the gentle nudge post in here rather than anything else. They basically just took the p1ss, so were canned. It happened to Wildcat as well at one point in the past when there were issues.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Just FYI
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/244873-klona-labs-now-banned.html


My apologies, I've been away for a while :innocent:


----------



## JamieSL (Feb 6, 2014)

@Verger did you manage to get any pics ?


----------



## Verger (May 3, 2014)

Before: http://s24.postimg.org/pykq24ekl/10000.jpg

After: http://s24.postimg.org/t6fiavg05/0002.jpg

First pic is from the 22nd April about 2 days before cycle and end of night. 2nd pic is 10th May early morning before first meal. Lighting isn't great on either, but I got some more pics from before and I plan on taking some more afters with as close as sane lighting etc as possible. Difference is about 14lbs. I've lost a lot of fat from stomach but face and arms are very puffy from water retention.

I had to paint out my arm because of identifying tattoos.

If someone could embed these? I'm not very technologically rounded.


----------



## Verger (May 3, 2014)

I did. Trying to add them but for some reason they need to be moderated?


----------



## JamieSL (Feb 6, 2014)

Verger said:


> I did. Trying to add them but for some reason they need to be moderated?


Before pic isn't working ? but good results with the weight lost


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Got some of this on the way - will report how well dosed it seems compared to DHacks and SciGen.


----------



## dAii (Jun 11, 2014)

Verger, PM me please.


----------



## rexamus (Jun 16, 2013)

I've been considering using these for my next DNP cycle.

Source I found for them is cheaper than any other DNP Ive seen so concerned it may be underdosed


----------



## alex1987xxx (Apr 13, 2013)

hello.. wich lab have best DNP at the moment? Hope that is not again the rules if I am asking for lab wich have't underdoosed DNP..

Many thanks


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

MrLulz said:


> Got some of this on the way - will report how well dosed it seems compared to DHacks and SciGen.


Well got it delivered today. Looks legit.


----------



## shyeye (Jun 20, 2014)

Ordered and paid them on the 8th of May. Haven't received anything from them yet. All mails unanswered. Many others have reported the same too. Communication was A1 till the payment was made. After that, nothing at all.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

shyeye said:


> Ordered and paid them on the 8th of May. Haven't received anything from them yet. All mails unanswered. Many others have reported the same too. Communication was A1 till the payment was made. After that, nothing at all.


Same.

Fcked off to say the least. Admittedly I have been Lucky but in five or six years of buying stuff it's the first time I have had an issue


----------



## shyeye (Jun 20, 2014)

Benchbum said:
 

> Same.
> 
> Fcked off to say the least. Admittedly I have been Lucky but in five or six years of buying stuff it's the first time I have had an issue


This was my first outing online and boom.... There goes it. Strange though that MrLulz got it delivered a week back.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

****ng scammers. He keeps logging in to safe mail but he ignores my emails now. Spread the word that he's a scammer people


----------



## shyeye (Jun 20, 2014)

MrLulz said:


> Well got it delivered today. Looks legit.


You probably got lucky that your order arrived. Mind me asking when did u order it?


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

A bit source talky but the place I ordered from shipped 11th June and I got it the 13th. The fella mailed me Thursday this week and asked how I was getting on with it.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

MrLulz said:


> A bit source talky but the place I ordered from shipped 11th June and I got it the 13th. The fella mailed me Thursday this week and asked how I was getting on with it.


You were lucky mate, if u ordered from the site that looked like a previous sources site then it's the same. And he's ****ed us all over


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

MrLulz said:


> I've found 1 site selling these and I'd bet my bottom dollar it's rebranded Klona.


Thats not a bad thing, Klona DNP was decent.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Growing Lad said:


> You were lucky mate, if u ordered from the site that looked like a previous sources site then it's the same. And he's ****ed us all over


That's the one.


----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

glad that i didnt order... scammer ****


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

I think Klonas big issue was it got too big too quick - accepting too many orders whilst not having enough stock ( luckily i was 1 of the 1st ones !!!! )


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Anyone else get an email today?


----------



## shyeye (Jun 20, 2014)

Growing Lad said:


> Anyone else get an email today?


Benchbum got it.Did u also get it ?


----------



## Mweisel (May 25, 2014)

I got an email also


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Yeh Saying he's having trouble it's been sent today. Not convinced tho until it turns up


----------



## shyeye (Jun 20, 2014)

Damn..no email here.Time to drop him a letter.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Trouble is tho boys, the email he replied to was the one after I paid, there was a different one with my address on for delivery and that's been delivered but not read by him yet. So he's sent it today without reading my address...that's why I'm not convinced.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm spoke with the fella behind them on the safemail email today and he said he'd been ill the last week. Nothing to do with any outstanding order - I got mine. Maybe that would explain the delay on people not receiving stuff?


----------



## shyeye (Jun 20, 2014)

MrLulz said:


> I'm spoke with the fella behind them on the safemail email today and he said he'd been ill the last week. Nothing to do with any outstanding order - I got mine. Maybe that would explain the delay on people not receiving stuff?


Hope he's better now. I emailed him too but haven't heard anything from him as usual. This has been the case for a good month now. He comes across as someone genuine but this lack of communication has been bothering. Nevertheless, since he responds to your queries, can u kindly ask him about the 2*125 order, the payment of which was confirmed the n the 8th of May. Your help will be appreciated.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

shyeye said:


> Hope he's better now. I emailed him too but haven't heard anything from him as usual. This has been the case for a good month now. He comes across as someone genuine but this lack of communication has been bothering. Nevertheless, since he responds to your queries, can u kindly ask him about the 2*125 order, the payment of which was confirmed the n the 8th of May. Your help will be appreciated.


Will email when I get a moment and not on phone. Dunno what goes wrong as he comes across as genuine, and plenty people have got orders etc.


----------



## shyeye (Jun 20, 2014)

MrLulz said:


> Will email when I get a moment and not on phone. Dunno what goes wrong as he comes across as genuine, and plenty people have got orders etc.


Thanks mate, appreciate it.Let me know how goes it.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Yeh I agree he comes across like that. But he never replied to my follow up after he mailed me again and nothing came in post so god knows


----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

Growing Lad said:


> Yeh Saying he's having trouble it's been sent today. Not convinced tho until it turns up


keep us updated please.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Didn't come today as promissed...


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Benchbum said:


> Didn't come today as promissed...


Same here. Just buying time to scam a few others i should think


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Received it today boys. Two little unlabelled pouches inside. Gelatin tabs stick together quite badly. Funny I had that before with a previous source....


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Will cross my fingers for when I get home!


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Unlabelled tho! Could be anything lol. I rekon half are lost due to being in a big lump together


----------



## shyeye (Jun 20, 2014)

Congratulations on getting yours.You opened up a pill yet ? Still waiting to hear something from him.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Yeh def dnp In it, stained my finger yellow. And the bag is a bit yellow. He hasn't contacted me anymore or replied to previous mails it just turned up. Not as if I'm ever gna order from him again tho is it


----------



## shyeye (Jun 20, 2014)

Haha, you bet.Lets hope I hear from him soon enough.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

shyeye said:


> Haha, you bet.Lets hope I hear from him soon enough.


Ok mate, keep,pestering him. Mine turned up so I'm pretty certain yours will as well. I sent him some pretty "colourful" emails when he was ignoring me lol


----------



## shyeye (Jun 20, 2014)

Growing Lad said:


> Ok mate, keep,pestering him. Mine turned up so I'm pretty certain yours will as well. I sent him some pretty "colourful" emails when he was ignoring me lol


I am currently operating in the grayscale mode  .Hopefully, it should suffice and I dont need to go colourful.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Nope, nothing this end.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Be careful with this

I got scammed a few months ago by a site looking very similar to this.... with exactly the same products and prices.... if someone who has paid, could tell me the account holder's name, I could confirm it for you if it is the same person or not


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Echo said:


> Be careful with this
> 
> I got scammed a few months ago by a site looking very similar to this.... with exactly the same products and prices.... if someone who has paid, could tell me the account holder's name, I could confirm it for you if it is the same person or not


Peter Evans


----------



## shyeye (Jun 20, 2014)

MrLulz said:


> Will email when I get a moment and not on phone. Dunno what goes wrong as he comes across as genuine, and plenty people have got orders etc.


Any luck, mate ?


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

shyeye said:


> Any luck, mate ?


Nothing no.


----------



## shyeye (Jun 20, 2014)

MrLulz said:


> Nothing no.


So,I am assuming he did not reply to your email too.That really sucks.Its really difficult to comprehend how this guy operates.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

shyeye said:


> So,I am assuming he did not reply to your email too.That really sucks.Its really difficult to comprehend how this guy operates.


I didn't expect to hear back tbh.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

shyeye said:


> So,I am assuming he did not reply to your email too.That really sucks.Its really difficult to comprehend how this guy operates.


I didn't expect to hear back tbh.


----------



## shyeye (Jun 20, 2014)

So its probably a loss .:sad:


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

Echo said:


> Be careful with this
> 
> I got scammed a few months ago by a site looking very similar to this.... with exactly the same products and prices.... if someone who has paid, could tell me the account holder's name, I could confirm it for you if it is the same person or not


it didnt end in warehouse by any chance !?


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

HammerHarris said:


> it didnt end in warehouse by any chance !?


That's the one!


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

haha thought so !! Makes you think how big these could off been if they didnt scam so many people !! Its obvious Klona and as i previous mentioned i think they became far too big too quick as i and a few others found their products spot on and to be fair they never scammed me !!!


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

It's legit. 2 tabs and I'm hot as **** like ide expect to be in 500mg. Just as klona stuff was good but selectively scammed people this is exactly the same. ****ing stupid, they could of done good business instead of keep coming and then shutting down changing names.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Mine turned up today!

Not actually for me but will post results wen it gets used


----------



## Mweisel (May 25, 2014)

I'm waiting on feedback to order from this guy.. if anyone can post a review/feedback from if they've actually heard back and got their stuff on time i'd be indebted to you


----------



## shyeye (Jun 20, 2014)

Mweisel said:


> I'm waiting on feedback to order from this guy.. if anyone can post a review/feedback from if they've actually heard back and got their stuff on time i'd be indebted to you


As you can see above, some guys have got it after some wait while others like myself and a guy I know from elsewhere haven't.Maybe he is scamming international customers only.Order from them at your own risk.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

I would avoid


----------



## shyeye (Jun 20, 2014)

Echo said:


> Be careful with this
> 
> I got scammed a few months ago by a site looking very similar to this.... with exactly the same products and prices.... if someone who has paid, could tell me the account holder's name, I could confirm it for you if it is the same person or not


The one I paid to had a famous actress's last name as in Jessica B..l


----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

just avoid this guy and wait until "yellow magic" is back..


----------



## leedw (Feb 12, 2013)

night06 said:


> just avoid this guy and wait until "yellow magic" is back..


Does anyone know when that will be ?


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Mweisel said:


> I'm waiting on feedback to order from this guy.. if anyone can post a review/feedback from if they've actually heard back and got their stuff on time i'd be indebted to you


Product is spot on but people aren't receiving things. I'd heard some bad reports and so bought using PayPal.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Just got an email back after I mailed saying there were posts and pms on this place...

"Hey mate, thanks for that. Sorted it all out, hopefully you'll see people posting about receiving everything okay now, though might take a few days for the feedback to come back."


----------



## shyeye (Jun 20, 2014)

MrLulz said:


> Just got an email back after I mailed saying there were posts and pms on this place...
> 
> "Hey mate, thanks for that. Sorted it all out, hopefully you'll see people posting about receiving everything okay now, though might take a few days for the feedback to come back."


As much as I would want to appreciate and believe him, he still hasn't responded to any of my mails , one of which was sent yesterday.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

night06 said:


> just avoid this guy and wait until "yellow magic" is back..





leedw said:


> Does anyone know when that will be ?


8 Weeks


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

There is other DNP out there - my next option was Dr Muscle DNP.


----------



## shyeye (Jun 20, 2014)

8 weeks from ? Because this 8 weeks duration thing has been going on for a while now .


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

MrLulz said:


> There is other DNP out there - my next option was Dr Muscle DNP.


I ordered some a few days ago, came yesterday


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

shyeye said:


> 8 weeks from ? Because this 8 weeks duration thing has been going on for a while now .


This is probably getting a bit source talky.... (mods - remove if needed)

I Had an email yesterday saying 8 weeks for Yellow Magic


----------



## Mweisel (May 25, 2014)

Been using drmuscle for a while now.. I have never tried the famous yellow magic so i'm hoping too when it's back out


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Mweisel said:


> Been using drmuscle for a while now.. I have never tried the famous yellow magic so i'm hoping too when it's back out


What's Dr Muscle DNP like mate? First time on them because of the shortage of Yellow Magic... have them in the house ready


----------



## Mweisel (May 25, 2014)

Echo said:


> What's Dr Muscle DNP like mate? First time on them because of the shortage of Yellow Magic... have them in the house ready


Can easily say i'm a fan, I could have a high tolerance but 500mg for me is a very reasonable daily dosage with minimal sides. But the fat loss is awesome. I emailed the supplier and the caps aren't mixed with anything, just pure crystal dnp. Used it maybe 8-10 times, my go-to. Can say you'll love it.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Had a cheat evening on this stuff last night having been keeping calories low and carbs very low. Went for food before a movie - a large pizza and then eating 8 Millies cookies - and probably had more carbs in one sitting than in the last month. Was roasting in the cinema!


----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

Echo said:


> 8 Weeks


i got told 2 weeks..


----------



## Lew1s.w (Feb 1, 2012)

The guy from lypo emailed me a postage receipt with my address etc posted on wed but its still not here...


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

night06 said:


> i got told 2 weeks..


That's for Ketotifen


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Took a total of 1g worth of this stuff over the last 24 hours. 4x125mg each spaced a few hours apart yesterday evening, and 4x125mg each spaced a few hours apart since waking today. Currently in my boxers and cool in front of a fan in a room with windows open, but sweating within a minute of moving rooms.


----------



## Surreality (Jun 29, 2014)

Created an account to report my problems too.

Ordered DNP, T3 and Sibutramine back on the 8th of May and had no qualms paying the cash. The guy maintained good communication and we had some interesting conversations regarding postage.

Payment was made by PayPal and from this point communication stopped. Received on email on the 20th May stating shipments had been delayed due to stock issues but all back orders had been filled.

Unfortunately I lost track of time and remembered about this purchase 48 days after payment was made, 3 days after the PayPal cut off. No chance of a reversal. Nothing has been received.

I've tried emailing him numerous times since and have yet to see a reply. Almost inclined to make another purchase just to see if I can eek a reply out of him, haha.

Damnit.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Mweisel said:


> Can easily say i'm a fan, I could have a high tolerance but 500mg for me is a very reasonable daily dosage with minimal sides. But the fat loss is awesome. I emailed the supplier and the caps aren't mixed with anything, just pure crystal dnp. Used it maybe 8-10 times, my go-to. Can say you'll love it.


Before and after pics?


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

MrLulz said:


> Took a total of 1g worth of this stuff over the last 24 hours. 4x125mg each spaced a few hours apart yesterday evening, and 4x125mg each spaced a few hours apart since waking today. Currently in my boxers and cool in front of a fan in a room with windows open, but sweating within a minute of moving rooms.


Just to update, lethargy is a real bitch too! Can only do mini blasts at weekend as I'd get nothing done at work in the week, sweating like crazy in an office aside.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

MrLulz said:


> Just to update, lethargy is a real bitch too! Can only do mini blasts at weekend as I'd get nothing done at work in the week, sweating like crazy in an office aside.


Do you achieve much with weekend blasts? I would assume you would just deleat glycogen?


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Benchbum said:


> Do you achieve much with weekend blasts? I would assume you would just deleat glycogen?


Yeah would be pointless, unless you had carb depleted before hand.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Benchbum said:


> Do you achieve much with weekend blasts? I would assume you would just deleat glycogen?





funkdocta said:


> Yeah would be pointless, unless you had carb depleted before hand.


You guys sure about this? I was carb depleted till Friday night when I had a big carb up. I can't imagine how doing a mini blast at the weekend wouldn't help things.

Oh I just realised you took it to mean I only use it at weekends. No, I've run it every day for the last three weeks or so, just smaller dosing it in the week, and then bumping it up at weekend.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

MrLulz said:


> You guys sure about this? I was carb depleted till Friday night when I had a big carb up. I can't imagine how doing a mini blast at the weekend wouldn't help things.
> 
> Oh I just realised you took it to mean I only use it at weekends. No, I've run it every day for the last three weeks or so, just smaller dosing it in the week, and then bumping it up at weekend.


if you muscles are full, the 2 days you are taking the DNP will mostly be spent depleting your glycogen stores.

If your carb depleted and theres no glycogen then the DNP will go straight to burning fat

and if you just up it at weekends then thats fine and will work.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

funkdocta said:


> if you muscles are full, the 2 days you are taking the DNP will mostly be spent depleting your glycogen stores.
> 
> If your carb depleted and theres no glycogen then the DNP will go straight to burning fat
> 
> and if you just up it at weekends then thats fine and will work.


Oh I just up it at weekends - currently 500mg Friday evening, 500mg Saturday evening, 500mg Sunday morning. And then none till Monday evening where I'll take 250mg and repeat this daily through to Thursday.

That's my current regime anyhow - I've tried a few!


----------



## shyeye (Jun 20, 2014)

By



Surreality said:


> Created an account to report my problems too.
> 
> Ordered DNP, T3 and Sibutramine back on the 8th of May and had no qualms paying the cash. The guy maintained good communication and we had some interesting conversations regarding postage.
> 
> ...


Same here, mate. Just that I did a bank transfer. No replies at all.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

shyeye said:


> By
> 
> Same here, mate. Just that I did a bank transfer. No replies at all.


Sounds like it's gone.

Google "Dr Muscle DNP" (no quotes) and you'll soon find some.


----------



## shyeye (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks mate. Saw your previous post and checked out their site . if this doesn't turn up, will pick them up in n a month or so.


----------



## Mweisel (May 25, 2014)

Did a PayPal order on the 30th and status hasn't even changed or updated the order status yet he was very good at replying to get my money and immediately accepted the cash.


----------



## shyeye (Jun 20, 2014)

Mweisel said:


> Did a PayPal order on the 30th and status hasn't even changed or updated the order status yet he was very good at replying to get my money and immediately accepted the cash.


So you finally bit the bullet and ordered it. And.... The wait continues. I hope you get yours. Mine is still pending. another guy I speak to has already given up and ordered elsewhere.


----------



## Mweisel (May 25, 2014)

shyeye said:


> So you finally bit the bullet and ordered it. And.... The wait continues. I hope you get yours. Mine is still pending. another guy I speak to has already given up and ordered elsewhere.


Yeah honestly I'm just all sketched out.. will respond to get the money, gets the money and he's done responding.


----------



## shyeye (Jun 20, 2014)

Mweisel said:


> Yeah honestly I'm just all sketched out.. will respond to get the money, gets the money and he's done responding.


Its the same story with everyone.He has also taken his review page off another site.Scammer. :cursing:


----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

why would you ever place an order there? This guy is not legit. wait till yellow magic is back or pick another source for dnp...


----------



## shyeye (Jun 20, 2014)

Sent him a query from another Id. Was quick to respond to it. Shot back asking him about my previous order. No reply yet.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

shyeye said:


> Sent him a query from another Id. Was quick to respond to it. Shot back asking him about my previous order. No reply yet.


So you actually got a reply from him? I've not got a reply since last week. I've tried both emails from two different of mine... not even read them as far as i can tell.


----------



## shyeye (Jun 20, 2014)

funkdocta said:


> So you actually got a reply from him? I've not got a reply since last week. I've tried both emails from two different of mine... not even read them as far as i can tell.


Yeah mate, sent me a link to his product page with a neat little thank you in the end., as in 'thank you for giving me a chance to screw you.'


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

shyeye said:


> Yeah mate, sent me a link to his product page with a neat little thank you in the end., as in 'thank you for giving me a chance to screw you.'


hmmm little fvcker! i think he has just bitten off more than he can chew... some people go their stuff


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Has anyone managed to get any lypo labs stuff recently. The little scam artist ignores emails asking about orders but responds if you send an inquiry from a different email address. Steer well clear.

Think I might sign his email addresses up to a million porn and spam sites just to **** him off


----------



## shyeye (Jun 20, 2014)

funkdocta said:


> Has anyone managed to get any lypo labs stuff recently. The little scam artist ignores emails asking about orders but responds if you send an inquiry from a different email address. Steer well clear.
> 
> Think I might sign his email addresses up to a million porn and spam sites just to **** him off


That would be epic.  :thumb:


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

I got mine after bombarding him with abuse And saying I was gna give his details over and say he's selling dnp lol I sent a few time guy in here called Lewis I think to help him out cos he'd been screwed over. Just tell everyone not to order he's a selective scammer, same as klona was.


----------



## shyeye (Jun 20, 2014)

Its people like him which bring this online business its bad rep.The other guy I know already moved on and bought it elsewhere and is feeling it.I ill wait for some more time though till the real deal is back again.


----------



## Mweisel (May 25, 2014)

Got my money back easily, didn't say i payed for goods on paypal. It was sent to "family" just said i sent it to the wrong person and woke up 11 hours later with my money back lol.


----------

